# A couple hours at osheay 8/20 pm



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Well with all the talk of saugeyes and wipers lately I wanted in on some action. But I'm not set up to troll in my kayak an have no electronics...

I only had a couple hours last nite so was in a hurry to get to the lake i left half my stuff at home,phone battery almost dead only had one rod an one Plano full of big joshys,and no anchor for my kayak.
But none of that seemed to matter. 
paddled to what looked like a point with wind blowing over it and started casting a Joshy in in what seemed like 13/14 fow. 
I only had about 90 minutes before it was to dark(ya forgot my light to). But guess that's all the time I needed. Ended up catching 7 eyes 1 wiper 2 lmbass 1 channel cat an 4/5 big crappie. 
The best part was how easy it was. 3/16 0z jig with a 3.25 lemon pear big Joshy steady real keeping bottom contact.

As quick an unplanned a trip it was glad I did it. Was an absolute ball! 

I didn't have a stringer but the eyes were nice solid 17-19" fish, the wiper was 22" an full of fight. 

Might go back with the stringer one bite this week


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been contemplating getting out there since it's nice and close for me. Most points are a little paddle but not terrible. I'm gonna get out that way this week one evening if my schedule works out.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice job. Sounds like some time well spent and you shouldn't plan any future trips  with those results. Nice when things come together like that.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

So, you've proved this time, "haste doesn't make waste".


----------

